# Face frame assembly table



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Wanting to make a face frame table. Was thinking 4×8 melamine with t tracks.

Anyone else made anything like this? Just wondering if I'm missing something.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

When I have to make face frames or paneled doors, I make something temporary using 3/4" plywood. and screw guide pieces to it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Is this temporary or do you have space.

Maybe consider a torsion box… should fit your requirement, yet will have many more assembly uses in the future.

When it comes to melamine and t-tracks… I feel that combination may be counter productive… melamine is "slippery" for holding stock without a non slip mat while t-tracks are intended to stop movement… MDF sheet with dog holes may be an alternative. Then again, a melamine surface is "glue resistant" (depending on glue used)... at least easier cleaned.

You may need a pros and cons table to decide…. or a tortion box with MDF on one side an melamine on the other…

You'll probably find upcuming suggestions endless and you will be more confused in a couple of days than you may be now.

Good luck and keep safe.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Is this a here and there thing or are you full time cabinets? I'm use to Ritter face frame and door tables and shops that had neither… I use neither. I just fast at it…


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Full time. I currently don't have a good process for face frames.

Was thinking possibly a tilt up bench so I could use it for other things when not in use for face frames.

Looking at rocklers t tracks and I like a few of their clamps and accessories.

Kreg is nice. Expensive, not a deal breaker but it seems like their tracks don't work with other accessories like the rockler. That is a deal breaker.

Also looked at used air powered. Not much close to me. And wouldn't be good for much else.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

The ritter tables are excellent. I'm not much for the flat ones except for doors. But the angles ones to me are more universal and I think they were 16'. Took a lot of room but the back becomes storage. These were going for about $2000 a few years ago used, but haven't seen any lately…

Have you checked into the air mechanisms to mack your own?


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Just copy (or buy) the kreg table. The parts are all basically off the shelf. It's a simple rolling gantry with 4 sliding air clamps. All on a melamine table with some steel framework.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Commercial face frame assembly table. Castle and Ritter units show all time at local auctions cheap. 
Will easily spend same or more to design/make large table with t-track.
YMMV


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> +1 Commercial face frame assembly table. Castle and Ritter units show all time at local auctions cheap.
> Will easily spend same or more to design/make large table with t-track.
> YMMV
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Not necessarily concerned about the money. Space is sort of an issue. The only one I found so far is 12 ft. That's a no go. Good deal though. $1000


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

I made a 2 ft. x 4 ft. assembly table using melimine and Rockler hardware. I found it very useful.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Your probably going to have to find a ritter door table. There I believe 6-8 ' long and flat…

There has been a few face frame table made by companies that showed up at woodworking shows. One you could tilt up or be flat. Don't remember the brand…


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

If your busy doing cabinets I would hit Ebay get a 8' model and rent a truck and go get it…


----------

